# Baby Dexter



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexter loves his Kong filled with Peanut butter - what other fillings does everyone else use??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

cream cheese, any other soft chees, some people use smooshed babbana, you can put almost anything in it.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this photo  Beau has frozen yoghurt, carrot, frankfurter (her all time favourite), bits of cheese as well as all of the above


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

yes he loves banana and yoghurt - he loves frankfurters - but they make him a bit windy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah he looks like he's having a bottle... I put most stuff in, and really stuff it in so its harder to get out x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah so very cute!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely picture of Dexter ... so cute!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I love Dexter's colouring!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

me too


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

pretty sure I got the following recipes from Jojo site, but easy and fast is cream cheese with his kibble 

MEATY TREAT
Ingredients: A portion of your dog's normal kibble, about a teaspoon of meat paste, a chunk of banana (about an inch thick).
Method: Half fill the Kong with kibble, then add the meat paste. Using the handle of the spoon, mix the meat paste into the kibble. Add some more kibble, packing it in well, and then plug the large opening with the banana.
Food Fact: Banana is a 'pre-biotic' food, which means it provides a good nutritional base to feed the dog's friendly gut bacteria and so promote good digestive health.

CALMING KONG
Ingredients: A portion of your dog's normal kibble, about a dessertspoon of cottage cheese, a chunk of banana (about an inch thick).
Method: Half fill the Kong with kibble, then spoon in most of the cottage cheese. Holding your hand over the large opening, shake the Kong to coat the kibble in the cottage cheese. Add some more kibble, packing it in well, then top with the remainder of the cottage cheese before plugging the large opening with the banana.
Food Fact: Cottage cheese contains a good source of the protein amino-acid 'casein', which the body converts into naturally occurring opioids that have a calming effect. This is especially useful to help separation distressed dogs to feel more relaxed when alone. Bananas are also thought to have a calming effect too.

SWEET & NUTTY
Ingredients: Warm freshly boiled white rice, warm freshly steamed and mashed sweet potato, about a dessertspoon of peanut butter.
Method: Mix and mash together the rice and sweet potato and peanut butter. Fill the Kong with the mix and it's ready to serve. Alternatively, wait until the rice and sweet potato has cooled before making the mix and then freeze the Kong to use later. When frozen this mix seems to last for hours, so it's a great boredom buster, especially on long car journeys.
Food Fact: Sweet potato is a great source of beta-carotene. Beta-carotene is converted by the body into vitamin A and acts as powerful antioxidant, helping to support immune system health.

FRUITY FREEZE
Ingredients: Banana, a small handful of blueberries, natural yoghurt.
Method: Mash or blend the banana, blueberries and yoghurt together in a bowl. Place the Kong, small end down, in a mug, and spoon in the mix. Place in the freezer and serve when frozen.
Food Fact: Blueberries are high in antioxidants and vitamin C, and can help to support cardiovascular and urinary tract health.

EGG-CEEDINGLY TASTY
Ingredients: 1 scrambled egg, 1 chopped Frankfurter or hot-dog sausage, boiled white rice.
Method: Mash the scrambled egg and rice together in a bowl and then mix in the chopped sausage. Fill the Kong, using a chunk of sausage to plug the end.
Food Fact: Egg is 100% nutritionally complete, meaning that it contains all the protein-amino acids that the body needs.

TUM-EASE ~ Thanks to Carole Green (owned by Cody) for this recipe suggestion.
Ingredients: Cold boiled white rice, about a dessertspoon of natural bio-yoghurt.
Method: Mix and mash the rice and yoghurt together and fill the Kong. Serve straight away or freeze for later.
Food Fact: The blandness of boiled white rice coupled with the 'friendly' bacteria in natural bio-yogurt makes this a great recipe for dogs with sensitive tummies.

PUMPKIN PIE ~ Thanks to Eryka Kahunanui (owned by Bizzle Fo’ Shizzle and Sarah Bean) for this recipe suggestion. 
Ingredients: Pureed pumpkin, tahini paste (or peanut butter).
Method: Mix together the pureed pumpkin and tahini paste and fill the Kong. Serve straight away or freeze for later.
Food Fact: Tahini (sesame butter) is a good source of calcium and zinc, minerals essential for healthy bones 
__________________


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow thanks Bini .............. Dexter will think hes died and gone to heaven  xxx


----------

